# What do you drive?



## drstratton (Jun 3, 2020)

I love to share our 57 Chevy...it belonged to my husbands sister, sadly we lost her several years ago!  She loved this pickup, over the years she slowly had it renovated!  When Mt St Helen's blew in 1980, it was almost the only vehicle that could still get around...says something about how they used to make them! Anyway, I'm sharing this in remembrance of her! So, what do you drive...old, new, two wheels or 4, it doesn't matter?


----------



## Niele da Kine (Dec 27, 2020)

'Whatever is in the driveway' doesn't sound anywhere near as exciting, does it?  Although, I was thinking 'cattle' or 'sheep', but driving a truck is easier.  A friend of mine can drive a team of six, but I'd be lucky to drive a goat cart, not that we have one.

Does your truck still have the original motor?  That'd have a distributor and points, wouldn't it?  Nothing electronic, either?  We had an '52 MGTD kit car built on a '65 VW frame for awhile.  It had little fussy adjustments to it occasionally, but it ran really well most of the time.  Plus, as a fiberglass body, it never rusted and as a kit car, we didn't care if kids climbed on it.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 27, 2020)

Whatever is on the driveway is about right!!

We have a bunch of vehicles.  Mine..... 94 2wd ford ranger pu, 5 sp 4 cly just got new clutch @ 280,000, gets 25+ mpg; 85 4x4 ford ranger 4cyl, 5 sp, farm field & around here truck; 2001 Subaru outback, automatic 6 cyl 20 mpg. Had a 2000 Subaru forrester that I am looking for an engine for. 4 cyl and got 30 mpg
Then we have several trucks for the farm.... son buys and sells a few so never know what is there.... but the main ones are 95 Ford 250 supercab that we use with the cattle trailer 5 sp,  diesel;  96 ? ford 350 Crew cab, diesel, 5sp pulls mostly the flat bed trailer with hay deliveries... good for any of the trailers.   88? ford 350 diesel 5 sp, with a bale bed (arms that reach and lift and carry round bales of hay).....94 ford 350 diesel, bale bed, 5sp, ; 95 ford 350 diesel, automatic, bale bed;  then there are a couple of ford 250's that he has picked up here and there for resale, but are driveable, being fixed up, in various stages of ,  ready to sell...... 

The trucks all get in the neighborhood of 12-18 mpg in the diesel trucks.   Depends on the loads.....They are work trucks and they get used hard.  The 95 has over 250,000 on it,  the others are in the 200,000 range.  Most of the diesels will do 300-400,000 miles for us.  Had an early 80's diesel, that we used to pull the trailer with, that had 485,000 on it and the cab was so rusted that the floor boards had holes.... and the frame was getting bad.... and then the engine was starting to get weak....
Then there's a few tractors......


----------



## Sundragons (Jan 4, 2021)

2019 Kia Stinger GT





1966 bug when the weather is not terrible


----------



## Grant (Jan 4, 2021)

2020 Ram Limited.  I also bought a trailer since I can’t haul anything in that.


----------



## drstratton (Jan 6, 2021)

Niele da Kine said:


> 'Whatever is in the driveway' doesn't sound anywhere near as exciting, does it?  Although, I was thinking 'cattle' or 'sheep', but driving a truck is easier.  A friend of mine can drive a team of six, but I'd be lucky to drive a goat cart, not that we have one.
> 
> Does your truck still have the original motor?  That'd have a distributor and points, wouldn't it?  Nothing electronic, either?  We had an '52 MGTD kit car built on a '65 VW frame for awhile.  It had little fussy adjustments to it occasionally, but it ran really well most of the time.  Plus, as a fiberglass body, it never rusted and as a kit car, we didn't care if kids climbed on it.


I don't drive this very often...but having something to drive is exciting no matter what it is! 

It has the original straight 6 engine in it and it runs pretty darn good!  I always wanted to build a kit car!  I took autobody and auto mechanics in high school and that was my goal...it never happened...I'd like to say, maybe some day...but probably not!


----------



## drstratton (Jan 6, 2021)

Sundragons said:


> 2019 Kia Stinger GT
> 
> View attachment 80140
> 
> ...


Both very fun rides!


----------



## drstratton (Jan 6, 2021)

Grant said:


> 2020 Ram Limited.  I also bought a trailer since I can’t haul anything in that.   View attachment 80150View attachment 80151


We have a 96 and an 08 RAM!  They have both been great pickups! My 08 is also red...my favorite color!


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 15, 2021)

I drive whatever is currently running and has at least 1/2 full tires


----------



## Niele da Kine (Jan 29, 2021)

Ha!  There's now three less of them!  The Taureg (some sort of V8 Volkswagen) got hauled out of the sheep pasture since they finally ate enough of the grass away that we could find it again and get it out of there.  It's actually fairly new and fairly fancy, but it needed a tail light to pass inspection and there's no parts dealer around here.  It got sold to someone who doesn't seem to care about tail lights.

A little gray car was sold yesterday.  An Echo, I think it was?  Small, gray, standard transmission, hand crank windows, really good stereo, really cold air conditioning and a basic gutless wonder.  It needed a few more rubber bands in it's motor to get up most hills with any panache at all.  It went off to be a learner's car for a teen ager.  Pretty good choice since they probably won't be able to get it to go fast enough to cause trouble.  Oh, and you have to hold the lever in fourth gear so don't use forth a lot.  The highest speed limit on our island is 55 mph, so they don't need fourth much.  It will be a very educational car.

The Ford Explorer got sold, too.  Yay!  Another big one gone.  It got replaced by a newish hybrid Highlander so we still have a 4WD tow vehicle.  Much better gas mileage.  So the only ones left around here are the newish Highlander.  It's a gold colored SUV, I guess it is.  Rides somewhat like a truck, though.  There's the green Prius which I like better than the red Honda Accord, but we may keep the Accord and sell the Prius.  And the van, it's a fancy sort that opens and closes doors by pressing a button and the seats all fold away into the floor.  We've been using it as a storage closet, though, for the past couple of years.  Be nice to get it gone so we can use the driveway to park cars that we use.  Dunno why it's been sitting in the favored close to the house spot, but it's annoying.

So either the little green Prius or the red Accordian will get sold, then the van and then we will be down to just two cars!  Woot!  More room!  Now we can collect lawn tractors or something else, something hopefully smaller.


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 29, 2021)

Niele da Kine said:


> Ha!  There's now three less of them!  The Taureg (some sort of V8 Volkswagen) got hauled out of the sheep pasture since they finally ate enough of the grass away that we could find it again and get it out of there.  It's actually fairly new and fairly fancy, but it needed a tail light to pass inspection and there's no parts dealer around here.  It got sold to someone who doesn't seem to care about tail lights.
> 
> A little gray car was sold yesterday.  An Echo, I think it was?  Small, gray, standard transmission, hand crank windows, really good stereo, really cold air conditioning and a basic gutless wonder.  It needed a few more rubber bands in it's motor to get up most hills with any panache at all.  It went off to be a learner's car for a teen ager.  Pretty good choice since they probably won't be able to get it to go fast enough to cause trouble.  Oh, and you have to hold the lever in fourth gear so don't use forth a lot.  The highest speed limit on our island is 55 mph, so they don't need fourth much.  It will be a very educational car.
> 
> ...




Marvelous!!


----------

